# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Некоторые опции форума

## Sanych

Под аватаром видна колонка присутствия, репутации и замечаний. Полностью она выглядит так: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Дальнейшее её отображение зависит от Ваших прав на форуме.
И так, с лева на право:
*Круглый глазок.* Зелёный - пользователь на форуме. Серый - пользователь off. Красный - у пользователя включен режим невидимости.
*Картинка с весами* - управление репутацией. При её нажатии, Вы можете повысить или понизить репутацию пользователя.
*Жёлтая и красная карточки.* Замечания пользователю. Используется для выдачи замечания пользователю. Выглядит как: Вид нарушения - Кол-во баллов - Срок действия нарушения. Единоразово даётся 3 балла. Срок действия нарушения  3 дня. При наборе 15 баллов, пользователь автоматически попадает в бан на 3 дня.
*Комп* - ip адрес пользователя.

----------


## Sanych

Общение в чате. Свое сообщение в чате, а суперам не только своё, можно быстро отредактировать сделав двойной клик мышкой на сообщении. Потом нажмите кнопку справа - Обновить.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Потом нажмите кнопку справа - Обновить.


а проще сразу Enter

----------


## Sanych

*Мультицитирование.* 
В свое сообщение пользователь может вставить до 10 цитат из других сообщений. Для этого нужна нажать в каждом цитируемом сообщении кнопку - *Мультицитирование*(после Правка, Цитата). Потом нажать кнопку *Ответить*(находиться у самого левого края над "Быстрый ответ).

----------


## Sanych

Что бы обновить страницу находясь на главной, достаточно просто нажать на значёк папки как на скрине или на картинку с белазом. Картинка с белазом так же является кнопкой возврата на главную с любой другой страницы.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Добавлена возможность прятать текст под спойлеры. То есть при нажатии на спойлер, откроется текст. Тег для скрытия всяческих описаний и оффтопика. Надо выбрать в ответе - Расширеный режим и нажать кнопочку с изображением буквы *S*

Опция для ВВ кода - это имя спойлера.
Будет примерно следующее





> А сюда пишем всякие описания и прочий флуд. И ещё кучу чего разного





Если не открывает спойлер, обновите страницу.

----------


## Sanych

Добавлена возможность цитировать выделенный текст сообщения. 

Всё просто. Выделяете мышкой текст для цитаты, появляется всплывающее окошко "Цитировать". Жмякаете на неё, и цитата улетела в поле для ответа.

----------


## HARON

> Добавлена возможность цитировать выделенный текст сообщения. 
> 
> Всё просто. Выделяете мышкой текст для цитаты, появляется всплывающее окошко "Цитировать". Жмякаете на неё, и цитата улетела в поле для ответа.


СПАСИБО САНЫЧ ЗА ТАКУЮ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ! МЫ ДАЖЕ  И НЕ ПРЕДПОЛОГАЛИ ЧТО ТАК МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ!!!!

ПЫ.СЫ. Извините за капслук!

----------


## vova230

Приятно было увидеть новое украшение форума.

----------


## Sanych

Добавлена возможность вставки видео с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
Добавление в расширеном режиме. 

Код для того, чтобы вставить какой-нибудь видео отрывок с YouTube. Зайдите на YouTube, найдите нужный видео-отрывок. Слево от видео-отрыка будет ссылка например: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] . Вот окончание(цифробуквы) после знака = и нужно вставить в тег.
После чего добавить описание, к примеру - Моё видео.

В итоге ссылка должна выглядеть так:
[*YOUTUBE="OmyLуpwKU5gl"]Моё видео[/YOUTUBE*] 


Для открытия кода, пользуйтесь соответствующими значками в расширенном режиме.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
После восстановления работы clip.razdal.by попробуем добавить и его.

*Кончено фильмы ставить на форум не рекомендую, лучше ссылку на просмотр. А вот клипчик или маленькую видюшку само то*

----------


## fIzdrin

не не работает,в опере,хоть плеер появился,но не грузится,а в мозиле вообще пусто

----------


## Sanych

Не работает что? JaTV? C этим разбираемся. У всех такая беда, потому как они сами там настроиться не могут. А с Ютуб видео прекрасно работает

----------


## Sanych

Добавлен новый стиль для форума - cars 
Некоторые его опции ещё дорабатываются.
Спасибо мне не говорите, это полностью инициатива и работа Banderlogena

Добавлена возможность выставить сообщение такого вида:

[SIGN]*Сим Салябим Ахалай Махалай Ляськи Масяськи*[/SIGN]
Делаеться в расширеном режиме кликом на соответствующую табличку по принципу установки спойлера и других ВВ кодов

----------


## Sanych

*Личка в стиле cars теперь тёмно синяя!!!*

----------


## Sanych

*Добавление флэш видео в сообщение.*

Переходим в расширенный режим. Жмём в нижнем ряду на кнопочку с надписью FLV. Откроется код. Там где моргает курсор, между скобок ] и [ надо вставить адрес flv видео. К римеру [*FLV]http://zhodino.besthost.by/video.flv[/FLV*] только без звёздочек. И будет следующее:

----------


## Sanych

*Добавление флэш видео с Belarusy.by*

Принцип такой же как и в предыдущем сообщении. Но саму ссылку надо немного подредактировать. 
Пример - вы открыли видео на Беларусы.бай Адрес страницы с видео имеет вид - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Берём ссылку только оканчивая цифрами. 

То есть [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Дальше надо немного её изменить либо руками либо с помощью спец проги для этой цели(скачать прогу - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]) 

В прогу просто вставить ссылку из примера выше [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и она выдаст ту, которую нужно вставить на форум - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Либо же исправить дописать в нужных местах слова file и scr в свою ссылку руками, что бы ссылка по примеру вида  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] стала выглядеть так - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*file*/videos/*src*/46366.flv И вот эту ссылку вставить в код по кнопке FLV в расширенном режиме. 

Пример [*FLV]http://belarusy.by/file/videos/src/46366.flv[/FLV*] без звёздочек.

Получаем следующее:

----------


## HARON

> *Добавление флэш видео в сообщение.*
> 
> Переходим в расширенный режим. Жмём в нижнем ряду на кнопочку с надписью FLV. Откроется код. Там где моргает курсор, между скобок ] и [ надо вставить адрес flv видео. К римеру [*FLV]http://zhodino.besthost.by/video.flv[/FLV*] только без звёздочек.



 А куда видео заливать?!

----------


## Sanych

На Беларусы.бай или на блог. Главное что бы была полная ссылка с правильным расширением на flv

----------


## Sanych

Кстати, я забыл сказать что через этот плеер можно и mp3 аудио на форум поставить. Просто ссылку на MP3 по старому принципу в плеер загнать.

----------


## ignat

Ага!!! Чпасибо, очень полезная информация)

----------


## Sanych

Что за погоны на форуме?
Погоны - звания, зависящие от кол-ва сообщений. Чем больше кол-во сообщений на форуме, тем выше звание.
На вопрос - нельзя ли подписать ещё их? Отвечаю - нельзя. Потому как вариант вывода только один. Либо картинка, либо текст. Так что если подписать звание, погон исчезнет.





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

это ты типа полковник? или лейтенант?

блин, я вообще прапор

----------


## Sanych

Я лейтёха  У старших офицеров 2-е полоски на погонах

----------


## Akasey

вдоль или поперёк?

----------


## Sanych

Вдоль. Ну как в жизни, по правилам.

----------


## vova230

Блин, а я тогда кто? Есаул что ли?

----------


## Sanych

Я могу подписать звания через статусы. Но у кого Модератор, так и будет - Модератор. И т.п. А вот у обычных пользователей будет звание написано.

----------


## vova230

А может просто список званий в тему скинуть и все? Кто хочет посмотрит.
Да, и еще хорошобы разбежку обозначить по сообщениям. Может больше в темах отвечать станут.

----------


## Sanych

Список званий:




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Да, админ у вас конечно тупой, но пытается исправиться.
Нашёл сегодня одну кнопку, думаю многим будет интересно, потому что я даже не догадывался о её существовании.
Кнопка на скрине:

При нажатии на кнопку открывается окно управления вложениями. А после загрузки файла, если нажать на кнопку, то там будет список загруженных файлов, которые можно вставлять прямо в сообщение:

Таким образом картинки вставляются в нужные места сообщения и не создают глупого списка в конце него.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Кому интересно,почитайте. Мне было интересно 
(это находится внизу страницы)


смотреть здесь ==>  http://svae.by/misc.php?do=bbcode

----------


## JAHolper

В сообщение можно вставлять видео, для чего есть специальная кнопка, вставляющая тег [video]ссылка[/video]
Ссылка вставляется на страницу с видеороликом. 
Поддерживаются: Hulu YouTube (Long) YouTube (Short) Vimeo Dailymotion Metacafe Google facebook

Так же можно воспользоваться тегом [iframe]ссылка[/iframe]
Поддерживаются любые видеосервисы, в том числе Вконтакте.
В этом случае ссылка вставляется не на страницу с видео, а на видеопоток. Найти эту ссылку можно в коде вставки видео на другие сайты. Обычно она находится в коде после src=" и до закрывающей кавычки ".

----------


## JAHolper

[mp3=ссылка на файл.mp3]Название трека[/mp3]

Кнопка есть в расширенном меню.

----------

